# Importing a car from England to India



## Metamorphosis (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has done this before and might give me some pointers. I have an Indian mate and he's made a request so I need to ship a car FOB (Doesn't matter if you don't know) from England to India. If anyone has any ideas, do let me know!

Mercedes Benz E350 Saloon Late 2009 to 2010 model

I'm looking here for shipping rates and contacts for reliable and reasonable shipping companies. I you've got customs information although not too relevant, that would help too.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## richardburke (Jun 8, 2010)

*International car transport*

There are many International car transport service providers.But If you are looking for trustworthy car shipping broker; It’s easy to do a quick web search for international car shipping service providers. However, there is another source for locating reputable and experienced car shipping brokers with excellent reputations. some of the shipping companies are also providing fast and free, online quote service with rates.If you have any auto transport questions some are also having live customer service. The person answering the phone is always a auto transport specialist and they can handle all your auto transport questions.


----------

